# Savory Cabbage



## Constance (Jun 23, 2006)

I love cabbage, but DH can't stand it, so now and then I cook some up for my lunch. Yesterday's dish turned out especially well, and it's very low fat and low carb. 
Remove outer leaves from medium cabbage and discard. Cut cabbage into fourths and remove core from each section. Then cut each fourth in two or three wedges. 
Put in large bowl that will fit in your microwave. Sprinkle with salt and pepper and add 1 small diced onion, 2 cloves diced garlic (I used the jarred kind), and 1 can of chicken broth. Cover bowl loosely with waxed paper, and microwave at 5 minute intervals, moving cabbage around in bowl, until it starts to get limp. Add 1 can of diced tomatoes (I used the ones with basil and garlic) and a couple of tablespoons of pesto. (I used a cube frozen from last summer that had no pine nuts.) Continue cooking until cabbage is crisp-tender. 
To serve, ladle into a bowl and top with a torn 1/4" slice of Velveeta Lite Cheese. Nuke until cheese is melted, and serve with a slice of whole wheat bread to soak up the juices. 
You can throw a few baby carrots and new potatoes in with the cabbage if you like, but I'm trying to limit my carbs, and both are full of sugar. You can also delete the cheese, but since I didn't use any meat in this, I don't feel guilty about the slice of lite cheese. 
This dish tastes every bit as good as the one I used to fix with bacon grease drizzled over the top.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 23, 2006)

cabbage is such wonderful stuff...versatile, and easy to fix..  I love it simply sauteed with shallots and chicken broth and hot chili flakes.  Your recipe looks great.


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 23, 2006)

I love cabbage i like to mix mine with rutabeger...
or hash


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 23, 2006)

Yummy!! I love cabbage. I will have to try this out, minus the cheese. I'm trying to be good. Dang it, I just went to the grocery store too. I'll have to remember this next weekend.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2006)

_Connie,_
_I love cabbage, and usually just sautee left over cabbage in butter and salt and pepper. This looks so good. Shopping day tomorrow so cabbage is on the list. Thanks_
_kadesma _


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jun 23, 2006)

*Constance*

Thanks for sharing.  Cabbage so good and you always know different ways to experiment w/it.  In other words, sounds like you just 'wing'  it.  No Tablespoon or teaspoon just kind of use your own tast e.  Thanks and you made me very hungry.  Please continue to include us when you have success.


----------

